# Toast Deli, Marple, Stockport



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Great little Deli. Sort of place I'd love to open. It's a little Bistro/restaurant and have a little separated section for farmhouse local cheeses, good wines, small selection of organic foods and most importantly... a decent coffee.

Bargain basement as well for coffee. Take-away double Espresso = £1! Only £1.60 for a Latte







And they have a loyalty scheme, 9 coffees get the 10th free.

Good service, friendly and greeted with a smile









Been going on Saturdays whilst waiting for my girlfriend to finish at the chiropractors.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

You know what coffee beans they use? I live very close


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

No idea unfortunately. Not sure if they are fresh or not. But its still good for the price


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but Toast is, well, toast. Had a nice feel but had issues and went down the pan a long time ago, owner citing competition (i.e. a Costa).

In Marple and Marple Bridge there are two well established cafes (Libby's and all things nice) which are generally excellent if not the best for coffee, and a new one (Cloudberry's) which the wife very much likes. Cloudberrys uses a Roberts blend and the wife has enjoyed it enough to order some for home.


----------

